# JScrollPane schneller scrollen



## Nova (25. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Habe in der Forumssuche und der Javadoc nix gefunden.
Mein Problem:
Ich habe ein JScrollPane, wenn ich den Scrollbalken anklicke und verschiebe scrollt er ganz normal (genau wie im Internetbrowser). Wenn ich jedoch auf den Pfeil klicke scrollt er seeeeehr langsam, sieht aus als würde er Pixel für Pixel scrollen. 
Ich möchte aber schneller scrollen, wie kann ich das erreichen? (z.B. der Internetbrowser scrollt ja auch immer ca.2-3 Zeilen pro "Schritt")


mfg
Christian


----------



## Beni (25. Jul 2005)

Wenn die Component, die du dem JScrollPane übergibst das Interface "Scrollable" implementiert, kannst du die Schrittweite selbst bestimmen.

(Über das tolle Design, mit diesem versteckten Scrollable, wollen wir uns mal lieber nicht unterhalten...)


----------



## lin (25. Jul 2005)

Entweder Forumsuche (result) oder Blick in die API
Beides empfehlenswert


----------



## Nova (25. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

Danke, das mit den ScrollBars nehmen und unitIncrement erhöhen hat funktioniert!

Hatte in der Suche nach "JScrollPane schneller scrollen" gesucht...


mfg
Christian


----------

